
How Does a Nepalese Sherpa Carry So Much Weight? - happy-go-lucky
http://www.npr.org/sections/goatsandsoda/2017/03/12/517923490/how-does-a-nepalese-sherpa-carry-so-much-weight
======
bhickey
"Sherpa" isn't a generic word for porter, it's an ethnic group. They
originated in Tibet and migrated across the Himalayas. While in decades past
most high-altitude porters were Sherpa, today it's more common to see Rai
employed in these roles.

------
setr
TLDR; Scientists find nothing interesting, conclude its just training from
birth and the human body is amazing

------
tuna-piano
I recently completed a trek to Everest Base Camp, and saw some incredible
porters. Here are just a few pictures I managed to capture, including a mule
who can carry two propane tanks while the porter was carrying five.

[http://m.imgur.com/a/9mSNe](http://m.imgur.com/a/9mSNe)

